# Ferries......



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,after Brittany Ferries fiasco ,looked at re.booking on L D Lines for crossings on 2nd October from La Harve to Portsmouth and returning to France on 4th Oct with a Hire Van ,under 7 mts long and 3,2mts high at 4,30pm today the price with an inside cabin both ways was £197.00,,,just looked again now and the price is an amazing...£284.00 how can this be justified?..Les,


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Just been on Direct Ferries .co.uk and for L D Lines the price is back to £197.00.bizare..Les


----------

